# My cat and the earthworms



## Jimmie1978 (Oct 29, 2012)

I can not find an answer any where for what I have to ask so am here wondering if anyone knows the answer on this forum.

My cat Ceefa has taken a liking for earthworms. As she is less than a year old, we thought that she was just playing with them until we spotted her bringing them in the flat and swallowing them. 

Since she has started catching and eating the earthworms, she has stopped eating her wet food and is only eating her dry biscuits. She'll lick the gravy from the meat then leave it all to go dry. 

Can anyone tell me is a) Is it harmful to Ceefa eating them, b) how do I stop it apart from keeping her in and c) has her eating habits changed because the earthworms are roaming about inside her belly?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lol - the earthworms aren't still alive inside her - biology doesn't work that way!!!!! Even if she swallowed them whole and still alive her stomach acid would very quickly kill them! She isn't eating as much because they are filling her up. Personally, I would take away her dry and leave her wet - it's much better for her.

YOu can't stop her eating them unless you keep her in or supervise her every second she is outside. I can't imagine they are harmful.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

When Alfie was very young he loved catching worms, he would spend ages pouncing on them and pulling them out of the ground. It seemed to have no adverse affects apart from the occasional times when he would sick them up 
He hasn't done it for years now, well not that I've seen anyway!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Now that she is catching whole juicy earthworms for dinner, she has probably gone off processed cat food!!! :lol: :laugh:


----------

